# Best DTG Printer For Baby Onesies in BLACK



## thomen (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi I am wanting to get in to the industry doing custom baby onesies predominantly on black baby grows and baby clothing.

I was wondering people's experiences on finding a good dtg printer that is capable of easily doing black in good quality. The viper or kornit have pretty good reviews but I always find it best to ask people who are actually using them!

Also would it be better to invest in a pretreatment machine.. it seems the wagner when used well is a little less hassle..

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The best DTG printer is the NeoFlex. Great quality and service.


----------



## thomen (Jul 25, 2013)

how much is it and what kind of options does it have.. does it do pre treatment like the kornit?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You need to ask All American Screen Print for the cost. You need to buy a pretreat or you can simply buy an inexpensive paint gun and pretreat with the chemical.


----------



## rramirez (Oct 28, 2008)

One thing you have to consider when doing children's wear is it needs to be oeko tex certified. Both ink and garment. 
Oeko-Tex Certification | Company Information | SHINDO Co., Ltd.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

We love our machine, I think every DTG printer that is on a different model will have different opinions on which is best. If you are running onesies they will be a smaller print area, mostly done on a youth or toddler platen.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Onesies are very difficult imo to pretreat and print. Having a neoflex or any flatbed printer makes it easier but its not like just throwing a regular t-shirt on a platen and hitting print.


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

I used to do the baby onesies quite a bit using DTG. Most were lights but I have done darks a few times.

I would say you need to see who supplies a Platen for small childrens clothes. Especially baby gowns because you do not want to stretch them in any manner when you place them on the platen. You want them flat and smooth but...they are a very lightweight ribbed cotton and easily stretch.

I made my own custom platen for them....but you will need to make sure that you have access to one this small....or that the machine will easily accept a home built one.

You might want to ask for a current DTG printer to print samples on some onesies and see if you like the results.

The custom infant apparel market is small in comparison and if you have not run a cost analysis on printing them in dark I would suggest you take a hard look at what you will have to charge for one gown in dark.

I know what I had to charge in order to cover costs, my ROI and then profit and you would be surpised at what the final cost to a customer will be. Not saying you should or should not pursue it but be sure you know for sure what the costs will be.

Last I do not think you need a high end DTG machine to insure good results......unless you are confident that you can cover your ROI within the life of the machine plus expenses etc.

Personally I would look at one of the machines under 10K unless you plan on doing other shirts styles that require a full size print such as 13x19 or similar.

Again I have printed quite a bit of onesies and they are kind of fun to do but have their own challenges.

Last I would not see a need for a pretreat machine for just use on infant clothes unless you just have money to spend. You can good results with a good hand spray method sonce...the clothes are so small that one shot from a hand sprayer will cover the material well.....you won't be having to try and get a good side to side swath with gowns etc.


----------

